# How to convince parents to let you buy cubes?



## Penguino138 (Nov 26, 2011)

I know this sounds silly, but my parents won't let me buy a 4x4 or 5x5. I only have a 2x2 and 3x3, and they won't let me buy anymore because "I don't need anymore". Suggestions?


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 26, 2011)

"Can I buy a new cube"
"Sure"

@"I don't need anymore", tell them its not the same as any that you already have.


----------



## Penguino138 (Nov 26, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> "Can I buy a new cube"
> "Sure"
> 
> @"I don't need anymore", tell them its not the same as any that you already have.


 
Ok, will do, give me a couple more suggestions in case if that doesn't work. That way, I have a few backups. (please)


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 26, 2011)

-Tell them you want to order things that have a grand total of twice your real order.
-When they say no, act really upset and say you could sacrifice some things to shrink the cost down to ___.


-If that doesn't work, offer to pay half of that cost.

-If that doesn't work, pay for the whole thing. xD

I paid for my 2x2 and 4x4, not my dad. ;_;

I'll probably have to pay for my Square-1 and Pyraminx, too. >__>


----------



## Penguino138 (Nov 26, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> -Tell them you want to order things that have a grand total of twice your real order.
> -When they say no, act really upset and say you could sacrifice some things to shrink the cost down to ___.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh sorry, I think I didn't really explain this. I have tons of money. I actually have 160 US dollars sitting here. All i want to buy is a Shengshou v3 4x4, Shengshou 5x5, and a QJ tiled pyraminx. Which after taxes comes to about 30 dollars. So i can definitely pay for it


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 26, 2011)

Early birthday gift, christmas gift.

"The last time I bought was last christmas!" ---works for me because it's true. 


Physically show them the money in your hand. Lets say it cost $30 total. Show them a 20 and a 10 you've been saving up, give it to them, and ask to order online. It makes it look like less. 


Tell them you're bored with the 3x3, and you want a "bigger challenge" or something. Also, when they come out with an even better cube, say it's out-dated, and use an analogy, like out-dated care from 90's vs today car or something.


----------



## insane569 (Nov 26, 2011)

Take the "R" word out of your post please.
Its very offensive.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Nov 26, 2011)

pay them. if you want 30 dollars worth, give them 2 twenty's and say that the extra 10 is for them, if they are good parents they will give you the 10 back


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 26, 2011)

If your parents have the some sorts of values as my parents, tell them that cubing is a hobby, just as music or sports are. My parents are very strict, and put academics first and musical success almost as high, but they understand that cubing is something that I enjoy, albeit a bit unusual. If your parents are willing to pay money for other interests that you may have, such as music or sports, then there is no reason why they shouldn't allow you to spend your own money on something else that you are passionate about.


----------



## Penguino138 (Nov 26, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Early birthday gift, christmas gift.
> 
> "The last time I bought was last christmas!" ---works for me because it's true.
> 
> ...


I'm digging your idea or the bigger challenge thing, cause that is actually a true reason of wanting it. I'll have to try some of these. I think one of the biggest reasons they don't want me to get any new ones is because I'm always cubing in the basement alone for hours on end.


----------



## Penguino138 (Nov 26, 2011)

AvidCuber said:


> If your parents have the some sorts of values as my parents, tell them that cubing is a hobby, just as music or sports are. My parents are very strict, and put academics first and musical success almost as high, but they understand that cubing is something that I enjoy, albeit a bit unusual. If your parents are willing to pay money for other interests that you may have, such as music or sports, then there is no reason why they shouldn't allow you to spend your own money on something else that you are passionate about.


 
I really like your idea as well, because my parents sound very similar to yours and are also very strict. I'll try yours first.


----------



## Penguino138 (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok i just got done talking. They said we'll see how I "behave" for a while. Apparently they take it offensively that I spend too much time with my cubes and not enough time with them. My only problem is that I'm the world's most impatient person.......


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 26, 2011)

With a knife.

...Not really. Just ask nicely.


----------



## Edward (Nov 26, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> Ok i just got done talking. They said we'll see how I "behave" for a while. Apparently they take it offensively that I spend too much time with my cubes and not enough time with them. My only problem is that I'm the world's most impatient person.......


 
Then you'll be okay. Cool, you'll get your cubes now, probably in a week or two of little reminders. (that response usually means they're going to get them for you, as long as you don't do anything major to mess things up)



insane569 said:


> Take the "R" word out of your post please.
> Its very offensive.


I HAVE NEVER UNDERSTOOD IN MY WHOLE LIFE
Why is it offensive?


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 26, 2011)

Do what I did buy it behind their backs.

Go to a store that sells amazon gift cards for anything (music,books, you can buy whatever with it either way), or money pack etc.
Go home get on your computer and add to x balance on whatever site.
Buy your puzzles.
Get them in the mail.
Open the package.
Remove your puzzles from the packaging.
Then have fun.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 26, 2011)

What I do is put in a nice 1-3 month barrier between my last order, pay my mom the amount (maybe an extra dollar or so...or less), then give her a 20 minute massage 

It works every time! Just be very polite and nice, and spend time with them for a day or two.


----------



## wontolla (Nov 26, 2011)

They don't want you to get more cubes because they think: "More puzzles, more time playing with them".

Show them that you can manage your time wisely (school, family time, etc) and their worries will be gone.


----------



## Penguino138 (Nov 26, 2011)

Edward said:


> Then you'll be okay. Cool, you'll get your cubes now, probably in a week or two of little reminders. (that response usually means they're going to get them for you, as long as you don't do anything major to mess things up)
> 
> 
> I HAVE NEVER UNDERSTOOD IN MY WHOLE LIFE
> Why is it offensive?



haha! There's no way they're going to buy them. I'd rather buy them myself too. As weird as that sounds.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Nov 26, 2011)

Take them to a competition, so they see how amazing and epic cubing is, and have them watch the 4x4 an 5x5 event, so they will be convinced that you should get the new cubes. 

P.S. When you do get them, get ShengShous from icubemart.


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 26, 2011)

Hmm. I just go to Walgreens and buy prepaid debit cards and ship cubes to my sister at college and have them bring it home during one of their break.


----------



## Penguino138 (Nov 26, 2011)

fastcubesolver said:


> Take them to a competition, so they see how amazing and epic cubing is, and have them watch the 4x4 an 5x5 event, so they will be convinced that you should get the new cubes.
> 
> P.S. When you do get them, get ShengShous from icubemart.


Haha! They'd never let me go to a comp! Not until I can drive myself anyway! HAHA! Plus theres never any comps near where i live. I was planning on getting them from 51morefun.com if that's ok.


----------



## Sarahjdes (Nov 26, 2011)

Even though I'm in uni now, and that my parents have nothing to say about what I buy, I know my mom doesn't approve it when I get new things, she says I already have so much stuff... So every time I want something new, I throw away something old. So if I want a new reusable waterbottle, I have to get rid of an old one. But I get the point : do I really need 5 bottles? No, 3 will do. So I throw one away and get the one I want. Same thing goes with everything else. Do I really need a new cube? Yes, because mine keeps popping. Do I still need my old these old pants? No, there's a big whole and I've been meaning to repair them for almost a year, so let's face it, I won't repair them. Out.

My mom is always pleased about that


----------



## Penguino138 (Nov 26, 2011)

Sarahjdes said:


> Even though I'm in uni now, and that my parents have nothing to say about what I buy, I know my mom doesn't approve it when I get new things, she says I already have so much stuff... So every time I want something new, I throw away something old. So if I want a new reusable waterbottle, I have to get rid of an old one. But I get the point : do I really need 5 bottles? No, 3 will do. So I throw one away and get the one I want. Same thing goes with everything else. Do I really need a new cube? Yes, because mine keeps popping. Do I still need my old these old pants? No, there's a big whole and I've been meaning to repair them for almost a year, so let's face it, I won't repair them. Out.
> 
> My mom is always pleased about that


Haha! I think I'll keep my old cubes.


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 26, 2011)

That sucks how your parents have the ability to tell you what you can buy. 
It also makes no sense. But hey, I can't control your parents.

I dunno, tell them this is something you're passionate about, and that its something you want to take to the next level, and progress with it. And stuff like that, that sounds mature.


----------



## ianography (Nov 26, 2011)

"It's my money, and I'll use it now!"

But seriously, tell them it's your money and you can do what you want with it.

EDIT: Excluding prostitution and meth.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 26, 2011)

When I started cubing and I wanted some new cubes, my parents wouldn't let me buy any of them online. After I got more into cubing and attended several competitions, they realized that cubing was a serious hobby to me and that it was an important part of my life, and they understood why I wanted to get other puzzles. From the time I started cubing to then, their view of it had changed a lot, and they would let me get new cubes once in a while. 

Maybe your parents just think it's a silly hobby that you shouldn't spent "too much" money and time on. I suggest that you let them know exactly why you want the 4x4 and 5x5 instead of saying "I just want it". And don't do what ZamHalen suggested. -_-


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 26, 2011)

^Do it Penguino and your journey to the dark side will be complete.

Seriously though, I've had to do it or else I would still be stuck with my effed up F-II and a *retarded* QJ 4x4.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 26, 2011)

I had to say that my club was getting cubes and the cubes were the club's (I run a cubing club). They don't know I actually payed for them and it's actually mine and I got a friend to buy the cubes for me while ordering some extra cubes for people in the club that actually wanted cubes. I had to do it because all I had was an Alpha 1 and a rubik's. A1 broke and I was stuck cubing with my rubik's and I was stuck at 23 for about 6 months. 
That was my last resort and I can't use it for a while but I am going to try getting all straight A's (Usually get all A's with 1 or 2 A-) to convince my parents cubing isn't affecting my grades at all and make them buy some cubes for me.


----------



## insane569 (Nov 26, 2011)

Edward said:


> I HAVE NEVER UNDERSTOOD IN MY WHOLE LIFE
> Why is it offensive?


Because mental retardation isnt something to make fun of or use as slang.
Its like if i said "This might sound spic like" which would offend most hispanics (especially me).
My high school has its own Special Ed. department and actually made a movement to stop the use of the "R" word.
Mostly because of the amount of kids in the department. My school has about 4000 kids attending it.


----------



## Sarahjdes (Nov 26, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> Haha! I think I'll keep my old cubes.


 
Doesn't mean you need to get rid of cubes... Can't you donate any books, old shirts you don't wear anymore, or dollar store stuff you bought that are sitting on your shelves? anyway, works for me, and I know that otherwise, I'd keep waterbottles that leak, "just in case".


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 26, 2011)

If you have a sibling that is very demanding (wants something new all the time) and if you aren't, it should be safe to assume that you are deserving of new cubes, as long as they don't like to be bothered.


----------



## Owen (Nov 26, 2011)

Ignore them and buy the cubes anyway.


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 26, 2011)

Owen said:


> Ignore them and buy the cubes anyway.



I wouldnt recommend that. Great way to get your parents to hate you. and... you dont want that.

Just give them time. Dont keep bugging them, that will probably just make it worse. Patience pays off. 

Wait a little bit... maybe do the big cubes online. Then ask again.

Petition them with a letter or something. You know your parents better than us. We can only do so much really...

and btw, insane569, I agree with you on the word retard. I try not to use it, though Im not perfect.


----------



## s3rzz (Nov 26, 2011)

im an adult


----------



## Jostle (Nov 26, 2011)

insane569 said:


> Because mental retardation isnt something to make fun of or use as slang.
> Its like if i said "This might sound spic like" which would offend most hispanics (especially me).
> My high school has its own Special Ed. department and actually made a movement to stop the use of the "R" word.
> Mostly because of the amount of kids in the department. My school has about 4000 kids attending it.


 
Seriously, get over it. If you find it offensive, either ignore it or go away, it's that simple.
People are always going to find words that shock or offend to speak their mind, and you can't keep banning words or telling them to stop etc.
The R-word offends me, not 'retarded', literally 'R-word'.


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 26, 2011)

Jostle said:


> The R-word offends me, not 'retarded', literally 'R-word'.



so get over it or go away. 

ok I dont want to get into a flame war on here, but yeah...


----------



## ianography (Nov 26, 2011)

insane569 said:


> Because mental retardation isnt something to make fun of or use as slang.
> Its like if i said "This might sound spic like" which would offend most hispanics (especially me).
> My high school has its own Special Ed. department and actually made a movement to stop the use of the "R" word.
> Mostly because of the amount of kids in the department. My school has about 4000 kids attending it.



"Kids, don't say the R word. It is totally gay." - Stephen Colbert

C'mon, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Penguino138 (Nov 26, 2011)

haha! I love how I leave for one night and the whole thread is about the "R" word! Haha! To give you an update, I'm just waiting and being a good little boy xD. I'm pretty sure if I ask maybe friday I'll be able to buy them.


----------



## Jostle (Nov 26, 2011)

zmikecuber said:


> so get over it or go away.
> 
> ok I dont want to get into a flame war on here, but yeah...


 
I just said that it offends me, I didn't ask him to remove it or stop using it. Stop being silly.


----------



## curtishousley (Nov 26, 2011)

s3rzz said:


> im an adult


Isn't it wonderful? lol

Just tell your parents if your not allowed to get the cubes then life becomes meaningless and all there is left to do is turn to drugs... Cubing is much better than a bunch of other things you could be doing


----------



## Penguino138 (Nov 26, 2011)

curtishousley said:


> Isn't it wonderful? lol
> 
> Just tell your parents if your not allowed to get the cubes then life becomes meaningless and all there is left to do is turn to drugs... Cubing is much better than a bunch of other things you could be doing


Haha! I don't think you guys understand, I'm 95% sure ive got it under control.


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 26, 2011)

Jostle said:


> I just said that it offends me, I didn't ask him to remove it or stop using it. Stop being silly.


 
ok good.  I get tired of the people who say "we need to accept everyone and everything" and then they accept everyone, except those who dont accept everyone and everything.  contradiction much?!? haha



Penguino138 said:


> haha! I love how I leave for one night and the whole thread is about the "R" word! Haha! To give you an update, I'm just waiting and being a good little boy xD. I'm pretty sure if I ask maybe friday I'll be able to buy them.


 
atta boy. good luck, bro.


----------



## wontolla (Nov 26, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> Haha! I don't think you guys understand, I'm 95% sure ive got it under control.


 
Of course you are. But are your parents?


----------



## Penguino138 (Nov 26, 2011)

wontolla said:


> Of course you are. But are your parents?


 
Yes they are too i believe


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 27, 2011)

In regards to the word "retarded". It means "slow in development"or "slow to progress". People misuse the word all the time, and forget that it has meaning outside of the most common definition. 

Back on topic, I've learned that parents just have to see that you really care about something before they'll let you invest more money in it. (They think they're helping you, so that you don't waste your money.)


----------



## insane569 (Nov 27, 2011)

ianography said:


> "Kids, don't say the R word. It is totally gay." - Stephen Colbert
> 
> C'mon, I couldn't resist.



I got no problem with gay since im agianst it(religious reasons).
But retard is a nono
If someone uses it it should be used properly not because they have something they think might get them flamed.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 27, 2011)

insane569 said:


> I got no problem with gay since im agianst it(religious reasons).


 
So, it's okay to misuse the word "gay" and make fun of homosexuals because it's against one's religion?

P.S. I'm Christian, but I'm definitely against that. 

Back on topic, because that side-topic is silly, it's nice to read your parents have agreed to let you buy them. Patience, padawan. Patience.


----------



## ianography (Nov 27, 2011)

insane569 said:


> I got no problem with gay since im agianst it(religious reasons).
> But retard is a nono


 
:fp 

They're the exact same as anybody else, just different sexuality.


----------



## Jostle (Nov 27, 2011)

insane569 said:


> I got no problem with gay since im agianst it(religious reasons).
> But retard is a nono
> If someone uses it it should be used properly not because they have something they think might get them flamed.


 
Oh, you're christian, well that clears that up.

If you find it offensive because of personal reasons, then it's _your_ problem.


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 27, 2011)

BTW I already used the "R word" in a very obvious way earlier in this thread. I will give a theoretical cookie to whoever finds it.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 27, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> BTW I already used the "R word" in a very obvious way earlier in this thread. I will give a theoretical cookie to whoever finds it.


 


ZamHalen said:


> ^Do it Penguino and your journey to the dark side will be complete.
> 
> Seriously though, I've had to do it or else I would still be stuck with my effed up F-II and a *retarded* QJ 4x4.



Gimme eCookie, please.




Jostle said:


> Oh, you're christian, well that clears that up.
> 
> If you find it offensive because of personal reasons, then it's _your_ problem.


 
There are _*plenty*_ of non-Christians that find the term "retarded" offensive. I find it offensive because I know individuals who are genuinely retarded, and I dislike it when people keep misusing the term.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 27, 2011)

@ ZamHalen




ZamHalen said:


> Seriously though, I've had to do it or else I would still be stuck with my effed up F-II and a *retarded* QJ 4x4.



EDIT : Damn you, Phlippieskezer!


----------



## Igora (Nov 27, 2011)

insane569 said:


> I got no problem with gay since im agianst it(religious reasons).
> But retard is a nono
> If someone uses it it should be used properly not because they have something they think might get them flamed.


 
So if I am "against" the metally retarded, then using retard is perfectly fine? The whole point of the restricting of words is to ensure there be no demeaning of any group of people, not just the ones you think are okay as people. However, to say otherwise, means that one is allowed to be unequal to groups of people, to discriminate unjustly. Yet, the concept of restricting words is wrong in the first place considering that there is no reason that anyone should not be offended. One of the ways that peace can be ensured is by the tolerance of others beliefs and cultures. However, this tolerance does not mean acceptance; one is allowed, or should be, to question and argue against a belief.


----------



## Jostle (Nov 27, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> There are _*plenty*_ of non-Christians that find the term "retarded" offensive. I find it offensive because I know individuals who are genuinely retarded, and I dislike it when people keep misusing the term.


 
Uh, okay, good for you I guess?

Btw, the personal reasons I referred to don't necessarily have to be religious.


----------



## insane569 (Nov 27, 2011)

Igora said:


> So if I am "against" the metally retarded, then using retard is perfectly fine? The whole point of the restricting of words is to ensure there be no demeaning of any group of people, not just the ones you think are okay as people. However, to say otherwise, means that one is allowed to be unequal to groups of people, to discriminate unjustly. Yet, the concept of restricting words is wrong in the first place considering that there is no reason that anyone should not be offended. One of the ways that peace can be ensured is by the tolerance of others beliefs and cultures. However, this tolerance does not mean acceptance; one is allowed, or should be, to question and argue against a belief.


 
OK your a random n00b.
Like i said i got no problem with gay or gay people since you have a bit of control over that.
BUT mental retardation isnt something a person can control. So they shouldnt be judged for that. Say a kid is going into the 4th grade but doesnt know his abc's yet. The whole class makes fun of him but its not his fault cause he has MR. He was born like that and cant be cured.(flame on) And if your agianst mental retardation then i dont wanna be part of this forum anymore.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 27, 2011)

Jostle said:


> Uh, okay, good for you I guess?



No, quite the contrary, actually. 



Jostle said:


> Btw, the personal reasons I referred to don't necessarily have to be religious.


 
Religion is pretty damn universal, meaning there are a lot of people that most likely find it offensive. Really, if you can't respect someone's request to please stop using it because it offends them, at least in excess (especially when misused), then you're the one with issues, not them. It's pretty much common etiquette. Not to mention you're making fun of a number of people across the globe, and effectively ignoring it.
That being said, it's rather silly to point it out all the time (which is why the initial correction in this thread to take out the word is stupid). 

P.S. This has gone stupidly off-topic. Rather pathetic, really. (Though, to be fair, I'm part of the cause)


----------



## insane569 (Nov 27, 2011)

> That being said, it's rather silly to point it out all the time (which is why the initial correction in this thread to take out the word is stupid).
> 
> P.S. This has gone stupidly off-topic. Rather pathetic, really. (Though, to be fair, I'm part of the cause)


 
I agree that this has gotten out of hand but since it was a rather small post and the word was right at the beggining i noticed right away. If he wrote alot more and the word was thrown in i wouldnt have noticed.


----------



## Jostle (Nov 27, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> No, quite the contrary, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Any word used in excess is annoying, like the word "like", some people just repeat that word over and over, even for things it was not originally intended for. That doesn't everyone should stop using that word. Why would I stop using the word "retarded" just because it offends some people. I wouldn't use it in excess or just to annoy them, but I shouldn't just stop using it. That's silly.

So I agree with you on that part, it's rather silly to use _any_ word in excess, but it would also be silly to point it out every single time someone uses it. 

Well, this thread already kinda ended I guess. 

anyway, I'm tired and I'm not even going to check if I made any spelling errors or anything like that.


----------



## ianography (Nov 27, 2011)

insane569 said:


> OK your a random n00b.
> Like i said i got no problem with gay or gay people since you have a bit of control over that.
> BUT mental retardation isnt something a person can control. So they shouldnt be judged for that. Say a kid is going into the 4th grade but doesnt know his abc's yet. The whole class makes fun of him but its not his fault cause he has MR. He was born like that and cant be cured.(flame on) And if your agianst mental retardation then i dont wanna be part of this forum anymore.


 
Okay, I just need to say that 100% of gay people (not people that are actually straight but say they're gay, those people are silly) do not have a choice in the matter, it's just how they're programmed. Just like how you can't help being straight.


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 27, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Gimme eCookie, please.


 
There you go.
Its chocolate.


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 27, 2011)

ianography said:


> Okay, I just need to say that 100% of gay people (not people that are actually straight but say they're gay, those people are silly) do not have a choice in the matter, it's just how they're programmed. Just like how you can't help being straight.


 
debatable.


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 27, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> debatable.


I somewhat agree. But probably in a different way. I believe sexuality is not an absolute. And that it is constantly changing if only in small ways. My sexuality has genuinely changed 3 times in my life, and for all I know, it could be changing right now.

Back to the discussion about the word "retarded", like any word, if it's used in an offensive way, it's rude, if it's used in a non-offensive way, I don't think it should be a problem. I feel the same way with most words.


----------



## insane569 (Nov 27, 2011)

AgentKuo said:


> I somewhat agree. But probably in a different way. I believe sexuality is not an absolute. And that it is constantly changing if only in small ways. My sexuality has genuinely changed 3 times in my life, and for all I know, it could be changing right now.
> 
> Back to the discussion about the word "retarded", like any word, if it's used in an offensive way, it's rude, if it's used in a non-offensive way, I don't think it should be a problem. I feel the same way with most words.


 
This is what ive been trying to say. If the word is used incorrectly then it shouldnt be used at all. Especially the way he used it in this thread.


----------



## Igora (Nov 27, 2011)

insane569 said:


> OK *you're* a random n00b.


Way to address the argument, and I joined earlier than you, by the way. I simply post less.



insane569 said:


> Like *I* said *I* *have* no problem with gay or gay people since you have a bit of control over that.


I have yet to see someone specifically turn himself or herself gay and back to show this to be true.


insane569 said:


> BUT mental retardation isnt something a person can control. So *he or she* shouldn*'*t be judged for that. Say a kid is going into the 4th grade but doesnt know his abc's yet. The whole class makes fun of him but it*'*s not his fault *be*cause he has MR. He was born like that and can*'*t be cured.


Agreed. However, this only addresses intolerance to a person, not his or her beliefs. This doesn't mean one can't compare two things. For instance, let's say there are two people: A and B. B has a problem x. A performs an action that shows of similar properites to x, but of a lesser extreme. Is it not correct to say in a hyperbolic way that A has problem x? Using this statement "A has x" is in no way a demeaning phrase to person B, for two reasons: 1. It is not directed at B, and 2. It is not meant to mean having x is demeaning to B. 



insane569 said:


> (flame on) And if *you're* ag*ai*nst mental retardation then *I* don*'*t wanna be *a* part of this forum anymore.


flame on? Anyway, I am not against the metally retarded. I was showing that, based on your logic, if I was, then I would be justified in my used of the word, similar to how you justify your use of gay. Also, does this make it right to make fun of the poor or others in need? They have a bit of control over that.


----------



## Penguino138 (Nov 28, 2011)

Igora said:


> Way to address the argument, and I joined earlier than you, by the way. I simply post less.
> 
> 
> I have yet to see someone specifically turn himself or herself gay and back to show this to be true.
> ...


 
HAHAHAHA! I'm thinking you guys should make a thread for this. Or at least figure out how to change the name of this one...


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 28, 2011)

the poor guy who started this thread....


----------



## insane569 (Nov 28, 2011)

Igora said:


> Way to address the argument, and I joined earlier than you, by the way. I simply post less.
> 
> 
> I have yet to see someone specifically turn himself or herself gay and back to show this to be true.
> ...



wow arent you a grammar nazi
ima stop posting about this topic since most people didnt get my point
and yea flame on


----------



## FlyingFingers (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey! try useing virtual cubes!


----------



## lobster (Nov 28, 2011)

"if u can get several good grades at school, i'll buy u" thats usually a lot of chinese parents say. 
if ur parents care about ur study u can try this. "i will get good grades. can u buy me cubes???"


----------

